# Irs Upgrades



## nastygoat405rwhp (Mar 28, 2010)

lookin for irs upgrades to make the stock one to handle around 750 dont want to swap out for any ford parts tryin to keep it gm and dont want a straight axle swap either, i have done a lot of research but i only get point at the ford 8.8 or a straight axle swap your help would be appreciated


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Have you searched on here. I know I posted a coulple well know places that make drivetrain parts for our cars.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The best IRS upgrades to keep it "stock" are stubs from BMR or Gforce, half shafts from either one (Gforce makes a small/large half shaft that controls wheel hop), a new drive shaft, control arm bushings and a Harrop cover. Lots of people have had the stock pumpkin survive big HP


----------



## nastygoat405rwhp (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks for the info, i already found those upgrades, do you know how much power people usually get away with running on the diffs with those upgrades?


----------

